# Cant Hook Restoration



## Joshua Tabora (May 15, 2019)

I purchased a cant hook at an auction for $10 and I'm in the process of restoring it for use. Has anyone ever heard of this maker (Dickie) before?


----------



## Blue Oaks (May 15, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## saxman (May 15, 2019)

That’s great. Love to see old tools brought back to life. When I was looking for a cant hook all the ones I found were to far gone. I ended up with a 60” logrite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawfun (May 16, 2019)

Joshua Tabora said:


> I purchased a cant hook at an auction for $10 and I'm in the process of restoring it for use. Has anyone ever heard of this maker (Dickie) before?
> 
> 
> View attachment 736224
> ...


I've had several types and Dixie is the best I've found by far. I bought a new one about 5 years ago as I liked my old ones and it's made with the same nice strong casting vs the cheap stamp steel, poorly welded ones that say "Made in America".


----------



## Joshua Tabora (May 16, 2019)

Have a replacement handle on the way. Have almost all of the rust stripped, I'm on the fence about painting it. Thoughts?


----------



## Blue Oaks (May 17, 2019)

It appears as though it was originally painted. If so, a restoration would include painting it.


----------



## sawfun (May 17, 2019)

Blue Oaks said:


> It appears as though it was originally painted. If so, a restoration would include painting it.


My new one is a light baby blue to medium blue color. I can post pictures if you want to see the color.


----------



## Joshua Tabora (May 17, 2019)

sawfun said:


> My new one is a light baby blue to medium blue color. I can post pictures if you want to see the color.


I'm thinking red, for mine. It doesn't have to be 'historically' correct for my purposes- I'm going to be using it anyhow. Would you use spray enamel or something else?


----------



## sawfun (May 18, 2019)

Joshua Tabora said:


> I'm thinking red, for mine. It doesn't have to be 'historically' correct for my purposes- I'm going to be using it anyhow. Would you use spray enamel or something else?


I'd use Krylon, Hammerite, or any other decent spray paint. You might primer it first for extra protection and a nicer job.


----------



## Blue Oaks (May 18, 2019)

Engine enamel tends to be a higher quality, more durable paint.


----------



## Joshua Tabora (May 30, 2019)

Almost finished with the project. I have the parts painted and the handle fit, just waiting for them to dry before I can assemble the finished tool!


----------



## Joshua Tabora (May 31, 2019)

All finished. Fun and affordable project, all said and done. $10 into the cant hook head, around $40 for the handle, linseed oil and sandpaper that I had lying around and less than $1.50 for the hardware.


----------

